# New Warhammer 40k Space Marine Web Site



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The new web site is up and running like a scared Grot. 
View attachment 13200

http://www.spacemarine.com/


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I recommend the Combat System video. This game looks a lot more promising than previously thought.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

You mean this one.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok i seriously want this game now. That combat looks amazing. And definite Chaos presence. Can anyone tell what legion they might be from? Also suicide squig :laugh::rofl:


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

its neat and all, but what the hell with that tiny lascannon? looks like a toy gun.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's just a las gun NOT cannon. There are guards in the game too.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet forgot I signed up to this

And it is a lascannon


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

why does my two local game websites (ebgame and game) only list it on ps3 and xbox  i'll be annoyed if its not released on pc!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Because it's only going to be released on xbox and PS3...


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Not true...they are advertising special box sets for PC's also...check out Beasts of War coverage.


Doc


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_"Our core promise in the game is: *'unleash violent physical death!'*"_

I love these guys :biggrin:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Now i have experienced a non sexual orgasm.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Two points:-

1. The Lascannon is laughable

2. I thought Orkz blood was green.

Either still looks good, damn shame it's Ultramarines though.


Then again in multiplayer you can apparently choose your own chapter and use an army painter to.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well if you look at the box art of the game in the first post of this thred you will see that it is comming out for PC.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 1. The Lascannon is laughable


The lascanon makes perfect sense. As you might have seen it is not linked to a power pack, meaning that it is probably operating at a far lower power level, and can thus be fired more rapidly and stuff like that.


----------



## Deathspread (Feb 7, 2011)

godzy said:


> its neat and all, but what the hell with that tiny lascannon? looks like a toy gun.


I believe you are looking at:

http://www.spacemarine.com/game/weapons

"Stalker Pattern Bolter

Most typically found amongst the Ultramarines and their sub chapters, the Stalker Pattern is a semi automatic bolter upgraded with enchanced targetting arrays and is deadly at medium to long range."


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Deathspread said:


> I believe you are looking at:
> 
> http://www.spacemarine.com/game/weapons
> 
> ...


No, because he says in the video it is a lascannon. And it fires lasers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> The lascanon makes perfect sense. As you might have seen it is not linked to a power pack, meaning that it is probably operating at a far lower power level, and can thus be fired more rapidly and stuff like that.


It's still tiny though 

Apparently Game.co.uk is the best place to purchase the game in the UK as you can also get the expansion pack to get the Space Wolves, Black Templars, Emperor's Children and Iron Warriors.

If you want to take a look click here


----------



## GalaxyGames (Sep 28, 2010)

Just need to know the multiplayer details before i make my purchase ;D


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's load of detail gathered on the forums there.

I honestly think Game is screwing people again, the game pack is meant to be a bonus for pre ordering, not to be sold separate.

If you buy from Play.com you get a Golden Chain sword for free, that's exactly what the bonus pack is meant to be not something that's being charge for more than the game itself.

Can't even pre order from Steam if you live in UK, it comes with the Blood Ravens skin but it's not available for us.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Because it's only going to be released on xbox and PS3...


Hmm really...how come I have it on pre-order for the PC then :fool:

Oh, and the Lascannon is pathetically small.

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/202...gameall&searchfilters=s{space+marine}+c{362}+

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platform...pace-marine-collector-s-edition/10355989.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah you can order the PC version.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

By the way...if you live in the UK and want the Limited collectors edition don't buy it from Play...they are selling it at £79.99 whereas Zavvi are selling it at £55.85...both free P+P.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> By the way...if you live in the UK and want the Limited collectors edition don't buy it from Play...they are selling it at £79.99 whereas Zavvi are selling it at £55.85...both free P+P.


I never buy from play.com any more to many problems in the past. I'm waiting to see if Amazon wakes up and puts up more details before I pre order anything.


----------



## Deathspread (Feb 7, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> No, because he says in the video it is a lascannon. And it fires lasers.


That's what I get for watching the video at the office with no sound haha...


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The lascannon is about as big as the heavy bolter.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

space cowboy said:


> The lascannon is about as big as the heavy bolter.


The heavy bolter has the backpack though, is the right size and is held correctly, the Lascannon is....well clearly wrong.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The heavy bolter has the backpack though, is the right size and is held correctly, the Lascannon is....well clearly wrong.


Got it in one...the Lascannon is more like a rifle in the clip...far too small and no backpack.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I just became moist...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> I just became moist...


Eeeuuuwwww :no:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> I just became moist...





Cypher871 said:


> Eeeuuuwwww :no:


Check yourself before you wreck yourself!:stinker::sarcastichand:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

For those of you who have not seen the Pre-Order Skins here thay are.

View attachment 13249


----------

